# Izzy has been spayed



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy had her first season at 22 months old and was therefore quite old to be spayed at 26 months. I was very worried and nervous about taking her after some of the experiences owners have had and so I am telling our experiences to help others. I did local research and chose a vet for a full spay that would use internal stitching and glue the wound. She went in at 09.00 and I stayed for the premed. I walked her around the grounds for 10 mins while it took effect as she was shaking and panting madly whilst we were waiting in the vet. I collected her at 16.30 and she was very pleased to see me. She ate a small supper at 18.00 and then had a wee and poo. She slept, had another wee at 22.00 then slept in her crate all night. We had pain relief to give her with breakfast and she had a wee and poo after. She slept for a few hours and then wanted to play. I chose to buy a MediPet vest and it has been brilliant, it protects the wound but is loose enough for air to circulate. She had her post op check today and is fine. The problem now is stopping her jumping around and playing. No walking for 10 days and on the lead in the garden for a week. I can't believe how easy it has been and just wanted to share this. 
It is now 50 hours since I collected her post spay - some pics you can see how well she is:

















Digging in the sofa!







,


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

So glad everything went so well. She looks so cute in her vest!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She is lovely. I love these doggies. Good girl!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

She looks like she is doing amazingly well..that vest is a fab idea...I have bagged the idea for when my poo's turn comes!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news Cara, Izzy looks gorgeous as ever even when recovering post op. Every thing sounds to have gone really well. Good luck keeping her quiet. Who patented the onesie ????? x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank goodness it all went so well, Izzy looks amazing. It's nice to hear of a spay going so smoothly. 

BTW, hope it's not a bad time to ask, and i don't want to hijack your post but I love her look, what do you ask the groomer for? she just looks so cute!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

KCsunshine said:


> Thank goodness it all went so well, Izzy looks amazing. It's nice to hear of a spay going so smoothly.
> 
> BTW, hope it's not a bad time to ask, and i don't want to hijack your post but I love her look, what do you ask the groomer for? she just looks so cute!


I groom her myself as my groomer kept shaving her fur off because it got so matted after 6 weeks of growth. I now bath, blow dry, clip and scissor cut the face and legs every 2 to 3 weeks. Izzy has quite curly hair and she is an American F1 so she has the shorter muzzle, this does result in a different facial look. I do keep her ears short and her beard trimmed so it is not in her food!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great that Izzy is recovering so well. I love those pics....she looks so cute! I bought the vest for Biscuit and found it brilliant too! x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Great news Cara, Izzy looks gorgeous as ever even when recovering post op. Every thing sounds to have gone really well. Good luck keeping her quiet. Who patented the onesie ????? x


I can't remember - maybe Colin had one first? I did go for the proper one though as I wanted the vet to put it on her and I thought they might laugh at me if I produced a mother care baby vest!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

For the minute I thought you meant that Colin had produced them lol... missed him on Dragons Den  someone will be making a fortune. It suites Izzy though x x


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Where do you buy those proper vests from? Are they much better than baby vests?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

susanb said:


> Where do you buy those proper vests from? Are they much better than baby vests?


Hi, I bought it online from EcoVetShop - 3027 Medical Pet Shirt for Dogs £16.09. So quite expensive, but for me, worth it. It fits perfectly, is fine cotton and quite loose around the tummy, so cool to wear, but very secure with velcro and poppers either side of the tail. There is enough space for bum licking (nice) but no access to the lady bits or wound. I roll it up when we go out for wees and poos, and some supervised lady bits licking (dogs! I don't know). I didn't try the baby vests which must be cheaper, but loads of people on here have used them, I guess you have to cut a hole for the tail.


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

lovely to hear everythings going well ,sooooo adorable 
lynda xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

So glad Izzey is doing so well.


----------



## Jennie (Aug 13, 2012)

This makes me so happy. Daisy has hers scheduled in a couple of weeks and I pray that she bounces back quickly, too! Thanks for the update.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, glad Izzy is on the road to a full recovery.
I think I might invest in the vest too as it will be Molly's turn in a few months.
Izzy is beautiful 
X


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes we inherently tend to report our problems and worries so I thought it would be good to hear about a good 'spay' experience as it is a very worrying time for us poo mums!!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I agree and it's so refreshing to hear about a positive experience .
I have a soft spot for Izzy as she's the only other blonde American girl I'm aware of on here 
X


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Do you know that Izzy's half brother lives in Scotland with Tressa?


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

I hope she continues with the speedy recovery! She is beautiful!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah bless her, izzy looks lovely and perky in her Medi Onsie. So glad the op has gone well, so different to Millie.

Re the Onsie term, racking my brain I think Mo (Lady Amanda) used it as this is the term in Canada. Or I could be wrong and someone else coined it


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Glad it all went so well for her. She looks gorgeous btw.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

So pleased everything went well and Izzy is sooooo cute


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

caradunne said:


> Do you know that Izzy's half brother lives in Scotland with Tressa?


Yes I've met the lovely Teddy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww, baby Izzy, how is she doing...she looks so adorable.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Mo, she seems fine - playing tug of war with me as I type one handed!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for your positive report Cara, my Izzy will be spayed in September, she had her season at 13 months. I'm going to get baby vests for her. Izzy looks gorgeous in her medivest, I am so pleased that she is recovering well.
My teenagers wear onesies!


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Awe bless her little heart. Glad she is okay. Lola is in the midst of her first season at the moment. I will need to go through this with little Lolly December time and am dreaded it 
Give Izzy hugs from us all x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Hi Mo, she seems fine - playing tug of war with me as I type one handed!


well aren't you talented!  I am glad she is doing fine. such a gorgeous girl she is.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Lolasmummy said:


> Awe bless her little heart. Glad she is okay. Lola is in the midst of her first season at the moment. I will need to go through this with little Lolly December time and am dreaded it
> Give Izzy hugs from us all x


Please don't dread it - I was so worried I felt quite sick when I took her in and couldn't settle all morning until they phoned me. If I had known how easy it would be I would have approached the process with much more ease. I didn't use my local town farm vets that I ususally use, I asked around and found a small animal specialist in the next town to us that was recommended by others. I love the fact that they do sub-cutenous sutures and then glue the skin on the surface, so no stitches to pull and have taken out.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh the second picture is so sweet. I hope she makes a speedy recovery


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Wee Izzy looking adorable Teddy sends cuddles to his little half sister!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

It is a week now and she has been brilliant, the wound has healed but I am keeping the vest on as she does try to scratch through it. On day 5 she slept all day and I did get concerned as the day before she had been up most of the day; I guess she had just over done it as she was fine again the next day.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah great news. 
Just out of interest what size of vest did you order? Molly is 6.5kgs just now so maybe nearer 7 kgs at time of spay. 
Thank you x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Happy to hear Izzy is doing well - it is such a relief, after all the worrying we do about them


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Cara, that is great that she is doing so well!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

mairi1 said:


> Ah great news.
> Just out of interest what size of vest did you order? Molly is 6.5kgs just now so maybe nearer 7 kgs at time of spay.
> Thank you x


Izzy is 7 kgs and I bought a small. It is roomy but secure enough that she can't get to the wound.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Catching up as just back from hols ...... glad to hear Izzy has recovered well from her spay. 

She looks adorable in her vest ... so much better than wearing a collar. S x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks Sue, it is a relief that it is over, hope you had good hols xx


----------

